# hp psc 950 driver installation



## baltazar (May 26, 2004)

My HP psc 950 functioned perfectly till a couple of days ago it wouldnt print. It was clearly a driver problem, so i downloaded drivers from the HP site, but it wouldnt install because the previous version of the drivers were installed. Problem : I cannot get rid of the drivers, not via software or uninstall.
Does anyone know how to solve this?  That would be great

Baltazar


----------



## Ambushed (Oct 25, 2005)

I had this same problem, have you installed any programs lately what could of stoped you installed the driver? I solved this problem by reformating my pc.


----------



## apj101 (Oct 25, 2005)

> I solved this problem by reformating my pc


bit drastic

@baltazar
to uninstall a printer driver 
Open Printers folder and right click the driver that you wish to delete.
Within the menu, select Remove.
For the confirmation message diplayed, click Yes.


----------

